# Msn Bug



## zacllama

Hey, um, this little f*cker:upset: told me to type : n—a_Á—ay±m—aÁÇáç±Çáß±Çá§ÁaÇáÇ±OÇá—±Çá§±Çár×ÁÇ á+NÇ áLáÇá to get cool features for macs and I did, and now I can't log in. does anyone know how to undo this?? Mac OS X 10.4.10 :sigh:


----------



## zacllama

I had to type it in the personal message place


----------



## sinclair_tm

well, without knowing what you typed in where, and how, i can't tell you. when you 1st start up the mac, what does it do? you should either get a login window asking for a username and password, or a list of users that you click on and it then will ask for the password for that user.


----------



## zacllama

I typed in this code: n—a_Á—ay±m—aÁÇáç±Çáß±Çá§ÁaÇáÇ±OÇá—±Çá§±Çár×ÁÇ á+NÇ áLáÇá it was supposed to get me cool features. and I typed it into the personal message thing (the second message on msn) and now I can't log into msn. I can get into the computer fine tho.


----------



## sinclair_tm

where did you hear this from? i think you fell pray to one of the oldest jokes in the book where someone tell you to type such and such and it will do wondrous things, but it really just screws things up to never being fixed. chances are you will need to get a new msn account. just so you know, the mac version of msn is a striped down app, and can not have any of the fancy features that the windows version has, unless microsoft feels that it will be to their advantage to do so, which it isn't. and the idea of "type this to get cool features" in any app is a myth, unless its a game, and then it's called a cheat code. but, have you tried to log in from a web browser to check you email?


----------



## zacllama

nvm, it's working now. I don't know how it's working, but it is thx anyways though.


----------



## jannitt

MY DAUGHTER GOT THAT SAME THING "n—a_Á—ay±m—aÁÇáç±Çáß±Çá§ÁaÇáÇ±OÇá—±Çá§±Çár×ÁÇ á+NÇ áLáÇá" AND NOW HERS IS MESSED. WHAT IS IT AND HOW DID U RID UR MSN OF IT??? PLEASE HELP???


----------



## zacllama

I think what I did was when I logged on I kept clicking the mouse on the personnal message area and thee pushing delete. like, really fast, so when I does log on for like, half a second, it gets deleted. then log in again. hope that helped.


----------



## Teapot

Unlucky... this is a mean little trick.
Basically what it does, is when you paste it into your name, MSN's servers cannot handle all of the special characters. It then immediately logs the unlucky recipient of the trick out, preventing them from using their MSN account again until they delete a certain file on their computer.

For Mac users, the file lies in:
C:\\Users\\[your account name]\\AppData\\Local\\Microsoft\\Windows Live Contacts\\[MSN address]\\real\\
Go into that directory and delete the file that ends in .Mecontact
This should fix the bug.

For PC users, the file lies in:
C:\\Documents and Settings\\[your account name]\\Local Settings\\Application Data\\Microsoft\\Windows Live Contacts\\[MSN address]\\real\\
Go into there and delete the .Mecontact file.

Hope this helps!


----------



## zacllama

oh, thx, but I fixed it over a month ago.


----------



## zacllama

macs have a c drive?


----------



## sinclair_tm

no, they don't, its just a place holder for the name of your mac's hard drive.


----------



## zacllama

ah, ok.


----------



## Milan1993

zacllama said:


> Hey, um, this little f*cker:upset: told me to type : n—a_Á—ay±m—aÁÇáç±Çáß±Çá§ÁaÇáÇ±OÇá—±Çá§±Çár×ÁÇ á+NÇ áLáÇá to get cool features for macs and I did, and now I can't log in. does anyone know how to undo this?? Mac OS X 10.4.10 :sigh:


What messenger do you use?
i know how to fix it.


----------



## Milan1993

I know how to fix it:grin:
what messenger do you use?:4-dontkno
just mail me and i'll tell you (**********).

Milan.


----------



## Milan1993

I know it for windows and for apple


----------



## sinclair_tm

Um, this is 8 months old, and been resolved. Please look at the date before posting. And don't repeatedly post like this either.


----------



## something132

ok guys this code;n—a_Á—ay±m—aÁÇáç±Çáß±Çá§ÁaÇáÇ±OÇá—±Çá§± Çár×ÁÇ á+NÇ áLáÇá
screws up msn n keeps logging you out...... best way re install n dont type it in ur Personal message again!


----------



## sinclair_tm

Okay, I have no idea why this thread keeps coming up every 8 months. Please don't drag old threads to the top.


----------

